# Anyone have a list of NON-Civil Service towns



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

I am looking for a list of non-civil service towns in Mass..


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Click on th search button on th top of the page, typ in non-civil service list, and there should be an old thread with a link to the list.


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

that link is dead?


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

http://choppy.com/CivilService2003.txt

Here is a link to a non-civil service town list. If it is dead, it is because the server is down and the kid who owns/maintains it took off to NJ for the afternoon (unlike some other people, he has the freedom to take a vacation mid-week when he wants - lucky guy) and hasn't been able to check his system. I'm sure it will be back up soon - probably by midnight tonight!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

-Eric


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Whine whine whine... I don't know what was wrong, but everything is running fine now. That is the list of Civil Service towns; I guess you could compare it with a list of all departments in the state to get your "non" list... if I get ambitious next time I am on the desk, I will see what I can do.

-Mike


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

tomahawk said:


> Whine whine whine... if I get ambitious next time I am on the desk, I will see what I can do.
> 
> -Mike


You ambitious :lol: who are you kidding? Seriously, if you could compile that list for us it would be cool. 
I know Groveland, West Newbury, Merrimack, Georgetwon, and Middletown aren't.

" Watch out for killer TVs" :twisted:


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

that would be great if you could put a list together. there was one on this site a while back but its a dead link. Thanks again....


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

You can add,

Essex, Hamilton, Wenham, Ashby, Topsfield, Boxford....



Ed


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Ok ok ok!!! I finally finished the list; I decided it would be best to consolidate all of the cities and towns in the state and make one list, combining Civil Service agencies and non-Civil Service towns. Check my original post for the link to the file:

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=11070

Let me know if anyone has any updates/changes; it should be pretty accurate.

-Mike


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

Thank you very much t-hawk!!!


----------

